# Plastisol Transfers.. Attempting to print them! Advice?



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

I am attempting to print plastisol transfers. I am using 15x15 premium hot peel papers, adhesion powder, a standard white plastisol ink, 110 mesh screens, and a Vastex DB-30 and a 16x16 flash.

My technique (so far):

Burn mirrored graphic in 110 mesh screen with a 2/2 coat.

Setup on press with white plastisol ink.

Send papers through the dryer to remove moisture and account for any shrinkage.

Load paper on pallet and print with about 1/4" off contact, flash, and print a second time. (flood, print, flash, flood, print)

Add adhesion powder to the transfer being sure to cover the entire design. Dump extra off and tap to remove residue. 

Send the transfer through the dryer. My dryer is set at 6" height and belt speed of 50. This keeps the transfers in the chamber for approx. 5 second and they reach 300 degrees Fahrenheit. 

(When transfer cools I can pick at the edge of the design and peel it off as one solid rubber/film piece.)


The PROBLEM: When I press the designs at 340-350F with medium pressure for 8-10 seconds, as stated by Ryonet for their papers, the image does not bond fully to the garment. After the garment cools I can scratch/rub the image and get it to flake or peel up off of the garment! I am using a DK20S so im sure its not a problem with the press.

Any ideas or tips??


----------



## justin1213 (Sep 20, 2011)

You are getting them too hot in the dryer. Ink should only reach about 270. Try turning down heat or increasing height of heat element. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

justin1213 said:


> You are getting them too hot in the dryer. Ink should only reach about 270. Try turning down heat or increasing height of heat element.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using T-Shirt Forums



My height setting is as high as it will go. Is it possible to get the ink not hot enough? As long as it is not wet to the touch it should be fine? I can speed the belt up even faster but im almost certain that only the face of the ink will be dry, the middle and bottom where it joins the paper would still be wet.


----------



## justin1213 (Sep 20, 2011)

As long as it's dry to the touch you are fine. The heat press will final cure the ink. When I first started transfers it was a process. I would play with my setting..apply transfer and then wash test them. That truly is the only way you will find your thresholds. If you want to pm me I can give you my number and I will walk you through it and answer any other questions you have. Trial and error. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Nailing down the heat/time is the hard part of making transfers, everything else is easy if you already know how to print. Also 1/4" offset is a lot, especially for paper. If your screens are tight you should be down around 3/32".


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

wormil said:


> Nailing down the heat/time is the hard part of making transfers, everything else is easy if you already know how to print. Also 1/4" offset is a lot, especially for paper. If your screens are tight you should be down around 3/32".


I agree, the off contact is high. Maybe okay for single color but when you get to multi you will have some registration problems. 

I dont even run them through the dryer. I just print, powder, and let sit under flash while I print the next one. It gets dry to touch and is fine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

wormil said:


> Nailing down the heat/time is the hard part of making transfers, everything else is easy if you already know how to print. Also 1/4" offset is a lot, especially for paper. If your screens are tight you should be down around 3/32".


I will certainly give it a try with lower off contact. That could very well be the problem I have been having with getting my overprint to line up with my underbase.


----------

